# .22 Auto Hunting/Plinking Pistol



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys I am on the market for new or real good used .22 auto for hunting/plinking for my son. The three I have been considering are:


Browning Buck Mark
Ruger Mark III
High Standard
He is graduating this week and I would like it to be something that he cherishes for a long time. He really enjoys doing solo hikes and short camp trips by himself and getting out in the woods after rabbits and other small critters. I have been leaning towards the Browning. I like the Rugers as well but not so much in the Lite models. I wasn't sure if High Standard even made them anymore but I had one as younger kid that was stolen when I went into the Navy that my grandfather had given me. Loved that pistol.

I was wondering what your thoughts are.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a thought:

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/gsg-m1911-hga-22-lr-5-in-wdgp.html

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a Ruger fan all the way with their .22 handguns. I have a old target model that I purchased in 1980 that still shoots lights out when I bring it out. The first time that I shot it I won a turkey at the Provo Police turkey shoot. They laughed at me when I pulled out a hand gun but on the 2 shot the aspirin exploded and I had my turkey. 

If I had to purchase one besides the Ruger I believe that I would go with the High Standard. I have read good things about them.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I think either the Browning or the Ruger are great choices. In 20+ and years and mayb 10,000 rounds the only problem with the Ruger I have seen was the clip got weak. Bought a new Ruger clip and shoots like it is brand new. I like how easy the Buckmark is to take apart to clean. I have only put maybe 5000 rounds through mine and no issues.

I would suggest getting a model with adjustable sights.

No experience with the High Standard


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

For years I owned a Ruger MKI. I gave it to my son and bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper 5.5. I liked it so much I bought another - a very similar Practical URX 5.5.

Therefore, while both are great pistols, I prefer the Buck Mark given a choice.

Both have pros and cons. The worst thing about the Ruger is the nightmarish reassembly. It's like being trapped in a nightmare unless you do it _all_ the time. Then it is merely arcane and bizarre. And the Ruger ergonomic feel takes a back seat to the browning for most people. The Buck Mark trigger might be a tad better as well, though the Ruger is plenty good.

The Buck Mark has a very good trigger with a light crisp break that is unusual for guns in this price range. Doing a poor man's trigger job known as the "Heggis flip" makes an already good trigger - really good at only a couple pounds.

Accuracy and reliability are on par with each other, so it is a wash there, though individual guns may vary.

As mentioned most people will give the nod to the Buck Mark for superior feel and ergonomics. The URX grip in particular is incredibly good feeling.

The biggest negative to the Buck Mark is, that while disassembly and reassembly is simple, it require a couple of Allen wrenches. I don't view this as a huge negative and I am certainly pleased with the trade-off from my Ruger's instant nightmare, but it is a factor. The Browning isn't a combat pistol and certainly doesn't require cleaning disassembly very often in today's Bore Snake/aerosol CLP cleaner world. But it's there and screws can be a problem area.
Keep the bolt face clean.

Use the right fitting tool, don't over tighten them, and use some clear fingernail polish as a Loctite substitute (regular Loctite can be a bit much sometimes).

A great thing for a Buck Mark Owner is Rusty22.com's BMT (BuckMark Mainenance Tool)
http://rusty22.com/Projects-BMT.htm 
It's a handy hex, flathead, slide-remover, and magazine-loader tool.

All-in-all you will invent far less curse words with the Browning than the Ruger IMO.

Another negative the Buck Mark has compared to the Ruger is the price of extra mags. Browning, being Browning, wants $7-$10 a pop more for their magazines (_NO - they are NOT called clips!!!_ -O,- ).

The Ruger also has more accessories available for it. This may or may not be much of a factor for you. It isn't for me.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've only shot the browning, and I am anything but a marksman with a handgun. However, congrats on his graduating. Is he graduating highschool or college?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Browning Buckmark for the reasons mentioned already.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post and help.

He is graduating from High School. It has been an adventure for us and him. He may be too smart for his own good at time. I just know that when my grandfather handed me his trusty High Standard I was thrilled. I have considered some of the pricier guns but right now I just want to get him good one that he can and will take in the hills and have some fun with. Maybe when/if college graduation rolls around or military I will reward him with S&W 41 or something similar. 

On second thought.............maybe that is when I will reward myself.........errrrr........wife.:grin:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Frisco Pete said:


> For years I owned a Ruger MKI. I gave it to my son and bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper 5.5. I liked it so much I bought another - a very similar Practical URX 5.5.
> 
> Therefore, while both are great pistols, I prefer the Buck Mark given a choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in. You always go the extra mile.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My personal preference would be a Ruger. but not the MKIII. The MKII is quite simple to reassemble (compared to the MKIII), and without screws to come loose. It is also possible to make a MKII out of a MKIII. Remove the magazine disconnector, and replace the "loaded chamber indicator" with a plug that is available from internet sources. Then you don't need to remove and reinsert the magazine a half a dozen times to put the stupid thing back together.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've shot both and owned both. Like em both too. 

The Ruger is easier to disassemble for cleaning though. 

Both are picky with the kinds of ammo you feed em and prefer round nosed bullets or jacketed hollow points. The lead hollow points seem to jam a bit too much in my experience. They also seem to function on a less than stellar level with some bulk 22 ammo. 

If you want him to be able to shoot any ammo, a Single Six might be worth considering. They don't care how high or low quality the ammo is. Mine always goes bang when I pull the trigger and I can shoot .22 Mags too. Oh and single actions are cool.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks Bax we have a Single Six. That we have shot a ton. Great gun. I just know that he has been wanting an auto that is the style of the old Colt Woodsman. Other than the high standard I don't know much about them. I know the High Standard was a great gun in it's time. Not sure what manufacturer started them all. He say an oold COlt Woodsman at the gun show and was drooling over it. He loves all of the revolvers as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those Colt Woodsmen are sure nice. I don't blame him for drooling. 

Some of the 1911 models are quite nice too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a MKIII. Had trouble with it new out of the box. It only liked a couple types of ammo. The rest wouldn't eject. I sent it back and they made it right but what a pain.

It's been a good pistol ever since though, really accurate.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My son got a Ruger SR22 2 years ago for Christmas. He loves it, and I have shot it a few times. I have to agree, it's a great gun. It's about an exact replica of the Walther P22. The Ruger is a great shooting light weight little pistol. The light weight is nice, because when you put it on your holster and carry it around, you will forget you even have it.
They are in the neighborhood of $300, if you find them on sale, you can get them for $275.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the bitone Buckmark, had it for about 6 years and I dont recall ever having a jam. Likely ran 800 rounds through it. My kids love it. I got the fancier grip and trigger, may make it a special gift that way? I felt like the Ruger felt like a 2x4 in my hand, kind of like Frisco mentioned. This is the one I bought, they didnt used to be that much http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ded=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=50&item_num=


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Elkaholic8 has a great point, the SR22 is one sweet .22 auto. I have shot both the Browning and the Kruger and went with the Ruger MKIII, it fit me the best. I just wish I would have went with the 5 1/2" barrel instead of the 4". I have since shot the SR22 and really like it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the Mark III and I love it, it eats all kinds of ammo with no problem even when it needs cleaning. But I bought my daughter a Beretta U22 Neos and it is a great gun and she loves it.

Here is a little about it. http://best22cal.com/category/beretta


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 for the Buckmark
I've had one for years and it very rarely lets me down. I shoot the cheep stuff in it and it seems to like it fine.
I remember paying about $300 for it on sale at Cal Ranch. I believe it's the URX model. It has the fiber optic sight on it if that helps.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am leaning towards the Buck Mark for him right now. Still plan on getting me another High Standard I think. I found the same model that Gramps gave me years ago. A bit overpriced but it is calling my name. I am certain that they can still out shoot me.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree 100% with what Huge said. Get the buck mark with the special grip. Super comfortable in the hand. I also got one with a rosewood grip from Scheels last summer. It's the gun I plan on passing down to my son.


----------

